

Ask HN: What's that storybook reading site featured on here? - wushupork

A few months back there was a HN submission of a really slick story book reading site that a parent/grandfather could use to read to their child over the web and share the book reading experience. I can't seem to find it anymore but I want to recommend it to a friend.<p>Thanks
======
mbrubeck
<http://www.astorybeforebed.com/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=917235>

